#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  eBook: Το μυστικό της επιτυχίας κάθε μηχανικού - μέρος 1ο

## advice4u

Κυκλοφορούν σε μορφή e-book :
1. *Το  μυστικό της επιτυχίας κάθε μηχανικού - μέρος 1ο* β€“ τιμή : *10 ευρώ*, σελίδες  153.

Θέλετε να  κάνετε τη μελέτη μιας οικοδομικής άδειας και δεν ξέρετε καλά πώς να συντάξετε τα  σχέδια? Σας βοηθάμε δίνοντας σας ένα βήμα προς βήμα οδηγό, βάζοντας ΟΛΑ στον  αυτόματο και κερδίζοντας χρόνο και χρήμα. Πολλοί που αγόρασαν το βιβλίο 1 το  πέτυχαν .

Το βιβλίο είναι ένας βήμα προς βήμα οδηγός για την εκπόνηση μιας μελέτης  οικοδομικής αδείας ,σύμφωνα με τις  βασικές αρχές του Νέου Οικοδομικού  Κανονισμού  με μαθήματα Ν.Ο.Κ και άλλα σχετικά για αρχαρίους και όχι μόνο που  περιέχει:
Βασικές αρχές σύνταξης μιας μελέτης για την έκδοση οικοδομικής  αδείας, τι πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει κάθε σχέδιο, εφαρμογή βασικών αρχών του  Ν.Ο.Κ., βασικά άρθρα του Ν.Ο.Κ για τη σύνταξη του διαγράμματος κάλυψης,  αναλυτικά παραδείγματα και σκαριφήματα, περιεχόμενα των στατικών και υποδείγματα  εκθέσεων αυτοψίας των στατικών μελετών .

Με την αγορά του βιβλίου δίδονται εντελώς δωρεάν  σαν  BONUS δυο ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ: οικοδόμηση σε μη άρτια γήπεδα (ΑΡΘΡΟ  25/Ν.1337/83) Και οικογενειακή στέγη.
Το βιβλίο αυτό περιλαμβάνει γνώση και  εμπειρία 43 χρόνων και η τιμή που πωλείται είναι μόνο 10 ευρώ , ενώ παρόμοια  βιβλία πωλούνται άνω των 50 ευρώ.
ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ :Σας δίνεται ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗΣ  ΧΡΗΜΑΤΩΝ :Εάν δεν μείνετε ευχαριστημένοι από τις οδηγίες που περιέχονται  στο   βιβλίο , σας επιστρέφουμε τα χρήματα σε ένα μήνα  από την ημερομηνία  αγοράς.

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους μπορείτε να πατήσετε το παρακάτω link:
http://www.advice4u.gr/mystiko1.html 
και  να αγοράσετε το βιβλίο ή να κατεβάσετε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ένα  δείγμα του.

Παντελής Παπακωνσταντίνου, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Ε.Μ.Π. 1971, Σύμβουλος μηχανικός

----------

